# Striking 1 - 12 - Numerado



## Rich Parsons

> *
> This thread will be my attempt at a positive techincal discussion. The rules are very simple, if you have a question ask it. If you have an answer give it. Please refrain from going off topic, if a new thread is desired either start one, or ask me and I will split this one. If anyone cannot not play nice nor refrain from only giving positive comments then I will do my best to remove them from this thread.
> 
> 
> Rich Parsons
> 
> :asian:
> *






The first point of discussion is the difference between striking one through twelve with control versus one through twelve with follow through or flow.


With Control (* Called Broken striking in some systems *)
1 ) Forehand To the Temple
2 ) Backhand to the Temple
3 ) Horizontal Forehand to the Floating Rib
4 ) Horizontal Back Hand to the Floating Rib
5 ) Thrust to the Abdomen
6 ) Thrust to the Chest / Heart Area
7 ) Back Thrust to the Chest / Upper Lung
8 ) Back Hand down to the Opponents right knee
9 ) Fore Hand to the Opponents left knee
10) Thrust to face / Opponents left eye
11) Thrust to the Face / Opponents right eye
12) Strike down to the Cranium

With Flow - Cutting motion
1 ) Forehand 45 degree strike downwards in the head and upper shoulder area.
2 ) Backhand 45 degree strike downwards in the head and upper shoulder area.
3 ) Horizontal Forehand strike to the mid-section.
4 ) Horizontal backhand strike to the mid-section.
5 ) Thrust to the mid section hooking upwards.
6 ) Thrust to the Chest / Heart area hooking from outside to inside.
7 ) Back Thrust to the Chest / Upper Lung area from outside to inside.
8 ) Strike to the Opponents right knee
9 ) Strike to the Opponents left knee
10) Back Thrust to Opponents right eye
11) Thrust to Opponents left eye
12) Strike down to the Cranium.

*
Note: 10 and 11 are switched in targeting between Control and Flow.
*


Why the change from Stricking to Cutting?

Explain why one might flow better than another?

Also, Explain what you might change and why?



Please remember, constructive comments, and not a bunch of pointless posts. Thank you for your time?
:asian:


(* Editied the Knee strikes. As per Cthulhu's comments below, Thank you Cthulhu :asian: *)


----------



## Cthulhu

I'm a bit confused on 8 and 9.  _Backhand_ to opponent's left knee and _forehand_ to the right knee?  Right and left seem transposed to me.

Great idea for a thread, BTW. 

Cthulhu


----------



## modarnis

It just seems to flow better to transpose 11 and 10 after a low follow through forehand.  Assuming the stick is in your right hand you are already positioned left of your center line so the 11 feeds more economically.  If you look at any of the follow through forehands or backhands, you are set up for a follow up thrust.  Off 1-3-9 a 7 or 11 feeds naturally.  From a 2-4-8 the 6 feeds naturally.

Professor often transposed 6 and 7 in certain situations to keep a better flow for drills and not have multiple same side attacks.  In the block check counter he would throw 5-7-6-8-9-11-10 to keep you working on defending from both sides without changing the rhythm of the drill

Brett


----------



## Cruentus

I never viewed "flow through" or "with control" as one being better then the other. I think it just depends on what your trying to do.

I view "with control" as a way to practice and prepare for tapi-tapi, or semi-sparring. Also, it is a good way to prapare for how to properly strike with a blunt weapon, such as a stick. I always thought this way, even before my Balintawak training. But Balintawak has confirmed this even more in making me realize that with a stick I can generate a great amount of power without "following through" when I utilize proper striking technique and focus. So, with the cane, the reasons for following through are negated; it would only leave me more open for a counter.

Now, I viewed the "follow through" method as a way to practice with the blade (espada or daga), or with a heavier blunt weapon like a club. Remember, Modern Arnis was designed for "self defense" not just for one specialty such as "stick fighting" or "knife fighting." Learning to follow through with the 12 angles has value when you have a blunt weapon that is much heavier then your average cane, and you can't adequetly strike "with control." It also has value when your cutting or "hacking." Example: if you have a cane and your #2 is blocked by their cane, following through does you no good because even if you slide past their block and tap their live hand or body, it won't do enough damage to matter, and you are left open for their counter. However, if you have a bolo and they block your #2 with their bolo, and you follow through and manage to "tap" their live hand or body, this could do severe damage to them because of the blade.

So, in conclusion, I like the "control" for stick work, and the "follow through" for blade and heavier blunt weapon awareness.


----------



## bloodwood

After doing a #5 poke, instead of doing a standard #6 to the left side of the chest you do a ripping cross poke to the #7 or right shoulder followed by a # 8 strike, from there reverse and do a ripping #7 strike to the #6 or left shoulder followed by a standard #9 strike. This allows good follow through on the pokes and good set up for the low shots. The 6 + 7 are done like a boxing right or left cross and generates much more power than a standard poke.

I think I got all these numbers right. I tried not to confuse myself while writing them down.

bloodwood


----------



## Rich Parsons

Well, personally, as long as everyone speaks the same or close enough language and terms then you can work together or teach people.


With the Control Striking I always wondered why the striking pattern was not the following:

#1  #2  #3  #4  #5  #12  #6  #7  #9  #8  #10  #11

This pattern is no better than any other, it is only a comment by me about striking / cutting side to side or up and down.


Thank you all for the discussion. 
:asian:


(* Corrected Spelling *)


----------



## Rich Parsons

Anyone else have any patterns the prefer?


----------



## Cebu West

I think more patterns should be developed that concentrate on the low strikes (8+9). Most people I've seen, including myself, have trouble with them or are not as quick to respond to them as they are with higher strikes. I think this is due to the lack of drills that incorporate them and the head hunter attitude that most of us have.
Maybe this could be a good project for someone's advancement in the upper belt ranks.

SAL


----------



## don bohrer

Why are no groin shots listed? I notice there are strikes to the knees though. Is it a matter of leaving yourself open? Not trying to derail just curious.


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Don,

Actually, the #5 strike can translate to a groin shot.

Palusut


----------



## nahkohewalker

1-4-3, then 2-3-4 This seems to flow very well for me because of the torque your body generates as you follow through with each strike.


----------



## Tapps

> Why are no groin shots listed?



The targets Rich listed are a tool for learning the angles. Any angle can be applied to any part of the body.

The angles can also reverse themselves:  Ex
A #1 could start at the knee and follow the same path up as the #1 to the temple.


----------



## Dan Anderson

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Why are no groin shots listed? I notice there are strikes to the knees though. Is it a matter of leaving yourself open? Not trying to derail just curious. *



In my classes, any shot from any angle to the groin is strike #13.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons

In our club, we strike 1 - 12 up and down the floor as well with a partner mirroring the action, does anyone else do this or something similar?

Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## DoxN4cer

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hi Don,
> 
> Actually, the #5 strike can translate to a groin shot.
> 
> Palusut *



You could apply a #5 to the groin, or anywhere along the centerline. You could also fire a # 8 or #9 along the centerline to cut into that area... 


Tim Kashino


----------



## DoxN4cer

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *In my classes, any shot from any angle to the groin is strike #13.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *




I always considered #13 to be a swift kick to the tukhas...


Tim Kashino


----------



## Rod Coulter

That's what I find to be the beautiful thing about this art, you have the basic 12 stikes as a form, then you break them down to multiple variations and flow's. What I have found to flow nicely is to change 6&7 in order then do a downward strike (#8) to the outside followed by a inside cross body strike (#9) wich flows nicely to a #10 to the opponents right eye, chest, shoulder, etc.. then to the 11 followed by the 12 strike to the head.

Cheers,

Train Hard and Stay True!

Rod Coutler
www.spiritfitness.com


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Anyone else have any patterns the prefer? *



If I use the MA numbering...1 to 8 to 9 to 12 to 5.

This isn't MA however, but from a largo style...its all the same though.


----------



## loki09789

I just read through this thread and need some clarification:

At a seminar with Datu Shishir (RP MA) ranked, he called 1 and 2 temple strikes and 3 and 4 neck/collar bone strikes.  I was taught that 3/4 were body shots/elbow attacks.  The body shots were to target the soft tissue gap between the ribs and hips.

What is it!?

Paul Martin


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *I just read through this thread and need some clarification:
> 
> At a seminar with Datu Shishir (RP MA) ranked, he called 1 and 2 temple strikes and 3 and 4 neck/collar bone strikes.  I was taught that 3/4 were body shots/elbow attacks.  The body shots were to target the soft tissue gap between the ribs and hips.
> 
> What is it!?
> 
> Paul Martin *



Paul,

I started in the early mid 80's. My local instructors all started in the mid to late 70's.

1 & 2 were describe as from the shoulder and above to the head. If you choose a specifc target you would go for the temple.

3 & 4 were from the hips to the sholders and were either the body as you say ( Floating Rib ) or the arm ( Elbow ).

The big difference was that 1 & 2 were diagonal and 3 & 4 were horizontal.

GM R Presas of Modern Arnis never correct this, as it was his books and him who taught this.


Now Shishir, started before my instructors did. He mave also have had some additional input from another system, the GM RP never tought was an issue in how Shishir taught.

Now, on a side note, if you do strike a diagonal at the the collar bone it is much harder to slip or pass then a srike that is higher on the body in targeting.  I see noting functionally wrong with the technique. I do agree, that it could become confusing if you were looking for continuity between GM R Presas and Shishir I. 

I know this really does not answer your question. I answered it from my point of view and experience.


----------



## loki09789

Rich,

Your answer does give me a perspective on this, maybe not a definitive answer, but that seems to be the core of FMA - evolution and change.

I can see the 1/2,3/4 strikes to the temple and neck, as well as the 3/4 through the soft tissue gap of rib and hip being the older focus on blade and cutting.  

The zoning is evident still, but the general targeting of floating rib would be logical as the change to a stick focus.  

I don't know Shishir's other styles, but if he was an older PI student and not a USA student, GM RP may have still been teaching from the PI focus on the blade trad. when he began with GM RP.

I definitely agree that there is a conceptual and mechanical difference between 1/2 and 3/4 based on downward or flat delivery angle of attack.  

Paul Martin


----------



## arnisador

We've had a good discussion previously about whether 1 and 2 are temple or shoulder shots, but I forget where it is! There were comments as above but also on the effects of armour (protects the head but has a crease at the neck-to-shoulder area).


----------



## Cruentus

Did anyone here go? I only ask because I know that you are in Buffalo, Paul M., so you might know if someone went.

I never heard a review, but if someone from MT went, maybe they might have some input. Did Shishir do 12 angles at the seminar, and if so, how'd he do them?

Maybe that would help to answer the question.

PAUL


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We've had a good discussion previously about whether 1 and 2 are temple or shoulder shots, but I forget where it is! There were comments as above but also on the effects of armour (protects the head but has a crease at the neck-to-shoulder area). *



I always saw the angles of attack as striking "angles" rather then targets. As Rich said, #1-2 are diagnal slashes, #3-4 are horizontal. The attack could be anywhere from the shoulder to the upper part of the head.

What your striking at with the angle depends on the situation and your tool. If I have a blade I'll aim for a soft target on a #1, the neck artery to be lethal, the trapezius to be non-lethal. If it is a stick, I aim for hard target; mainly temple, or is I want to aim lower, Jaw-line, or even lower, collarbone. If the guy had a helmet I'd obviously try to hit him not in the helmet even with a stick, such as the neck or collarbone. If I am solo baston sparring, I'll aim for the temple, but sometimes I'll aim lower like Jawline or even neck to prevent my opponent from slipping the attack. No matter where I strike exactly, though, these are all still angle #1.

Point it, for me the target is not as important...the situation will dictate that.


----------



## arnisador

I fully agree with you, *PAUL*--I meant to say, these were the basic reference points the Prof. used for teaching beginners that we were discussing. I was taught #1 and #2 in the basic numerada as shoulder shots, but others were taught them as head shots.

Incidentally, I don't ever remember the Prof. using the term 'numerada' for the 12 angles--did anyone else hear him say that?


----------



## arnisandyz

I think  I have Datu Shishir on video doing the 12 angles. I'll try and make a small mpeg and post it so you guys can see it, but I think he also does 3 &4 as mid-level horizontals. 

Andy


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> Incidentally, I don't ever remember the Prof. using the term 'numerada' for the 12 angles--did anyone else hear him say that? *



I didn't, but its all the same to me.


----------



## Tapps

> Incidentally, I don't ever remember the Prof. using the term 'numerada' for the 12 angles--did anyone else hear him say that?



I remember him occasionally counting them in Tagolog but  ... no.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I do not remember GM R Presas using the term. I used it since some of the other people I was discussing with used it. The Title of this thread was not meant to be an end all, only to help people who might be doing searches.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I do not remember GM R Presas using the term. I used it since some of the other people I was discussing with used it.  *



Yes, I've taken to using it to refer to our 12 angles because it's such a common term.


----------



## arnisandyz

Some systems use the term "abcederio" to refer to the practice of doing the numbered angles or practicing the "ABCs" reserving the term "numerado" to refer to a drill of feeding the angles.  Its treated more like a drill, like sombrada.  I think someone told me it means 'by the numbers" and not the actual numbered angles themselves. In the drill, one person freeflows (strikes, blocks or whatever as long as the stick is kept moving), then calls a number (in advanced stages it is random) which is fed within his movement. Or is fed in sequence 1-12.  The idea is to get the person used to dealing with any angle from any position, thus eliminating the get ready and wait to be hit mentality.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz

I guess my point is... that if you are just practicing stroking the angles solo and say your doing "numerado", somebody that actually does do numerado in there system might look at you funny like your playing with an imaginary, invisible friend.


----------



## arnisandyz

Sorry to TRIPLE post!! but....

Some serrada systems indicate that they want you to feed another angle by moving there hands forward and back. Some people also call it "lock-and-block."


----------



## loki09789

Paul J.

It was at the Buffalo Seminar that I saw Datu SI do the 12 angles.  He also did other MA standards (blocks, striking patterns...) but it was for mainly a new crowd of MA students, so it was very fundamental stuff.  

He presented the 12 strikes conceptually as angles as well as using target references to break the body down into target zones as well.  I was just curious if anyone knew how the striking pattern has evolved over time and if they recognized the targeting/zoning that I mentioned before.  I know that Datu SI is originally a PI student of GM RP, but I don't know time frames and so on.

He moves like a fighter even when he is demonstrating so it was hard to see some of the little things the first time.  His DVD collection of stunt and commercial/movie (Ninja Turtles - don't remember which turtle, mattel commercials, movies - don't remember the titles and an instructional tv series for Canadian production) samples was neat to see.  Oh to have the willingness to live so hand to mouth for a dream.

Paul Martin


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *Paul J.
> 
> It was at the Buffalo Seminar that I saw Datu SI do the 12 angles.  He also did other MA standards (blocks, striking patterns...) but it was for mainly a new crowd of MA students, so it was very fundamental stuff.
> 
> He presented the 12 strikes conceptually as angles as well as using target references to break the body down into target zones as well.  I was just curious if anyone knew how the striking pattern has evolved over time and if they recognized the targeting/zoning that I mentioned before.  I know that Datu SI is originally a PI student of GM RP, but I don't know time frames and so on.
> 
> He moves like a fighter even when he is demonstrating so it was hard to see some of the little things the first time.  His DVD collection of stunt and commercial/movie (Ninja Turtles - don't remember which turtle, mattel commercials, movies - don't remember the titles and an instructional tv series for Canadian production) samples was neat to see.  Oh to have the willingness to live so hand to mouth for a dream.
> 
> Paul Martin *



Ah...alright. I wonder about the angling too now. If I had to make an educated guess, I would say that Shishirs version was probably influenced more by other instructors in the PI, or his own innovation rather then Presas. Here is why I think that: My Balintawak 12 angles (developed prior to Modern Arnis as you know) are identical to Modern Arnis 12 angles, just with a couple of the numbers switched around. Now I don't believe RP got his fundamentals from Anciong (where my fundamentals come from, through Manong Ted of course), but I imagine that the Balintawak 12 angles he got from either Moncol or Timor were similar (if not identical) to Anciongs, thus lending to the developement of Modern Arnis 12 angles. I have got to imagine that that RP got the 12 angles from Balintawak because they are way too close for it to be coincidence.

So the RP 12 angles that were being taught to us predate Shishir, and even Remy himself. So, my hypothesis is that Shishir was influenced by someone else he has trained with, or that he made his own innovation.

I figured maybe he might of offered an alternative explaination or clue to someone who may have seen him recently, which was why I brought up the seminar.

btw. Since you did go, now I am more curious! Outside of 12 angle applications, what else did he focus on? It was 2 bad I missed it because I do want to at least see what he is doing.

PAUL


----------



## Tapps

"numerado" does seem self explanitory


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *"numerado" does seem self explanitory *



the tranlations seems self explanatory (numberado = numbers)  but the usage can vary.  Some systems refer to numerado as the practice of following the shape of a number - or drawing a number with the stick ("3" would be a redondo motion, or "7" would be a high horizontal followed by a diagonal for example).  There is also "alphabito" - drawing the alphabet.


----------



## arnisador

I didn't realize how different the usages of this term were!


----------



## Mark Lynn

FWIW

GM Ernesto Presas (I'm pretty sure, I'd have to check my notes and reference material) at times shows defenses against high horizontal strikes to the upper part of the arm.  I know in some of the drills (take his double stick feeding pattern) you have the diagonal strikes to the upper area and then you have the horizontal double stick strikes to the upper arm.

I mention this because GM Remy and Ernesto did train together and their systems do share some commonality between them.  However GM Remy and GM Ernesto also show the horizontal strikes to the elbow floating rib area as well.

I would think that conceptually it is still basically a horizontal strike and the 1 and 2 being the diagonal strikes.

The strikes to the upper arm could also do damage to the opponent by either hacking into or cutting it with a blade or smashing into the muscle with a stick thereby taking the fight out of the person.  Just a thought. 

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn

Wow I made green belt

Years ago Hock taught the twelve count pattern and we use to practice different types of strikes off of it.  One of my favorite ones was using the stick in a two handed grip (as if holding a staff in thirds) and practicing the 12 angles striking that way.  Over time now he has expanded this pattern to include 3 more strikes since he translated this to rifle/bayonet techniques.  But I still like teaching my students the 12 count pattern when I start teaching the two handed grip techniques.

Also Bram Frank on one of his videos (conceptual stick?) I think showed the 6 and the 7 coming up from under the ribs at an angle (I believe since he concetrates on the blade work so much).

I thought both of these patterns were pretty good and inovative so to speak.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn

Back in the mid eighties I had the chance to work out (only briefly) with a older filipino gentleman in Waco TX called Tabbi (?)

From what I understood he was teaching us Balintawak.  The strikes were the same and we practiced them in a straight line moving forward.  We didn't switch feet  as in replacement stepping, rather we just marched forward.  And then we learned to block the strikes.  When I got my first MA book (the Ohara one) I noticed there that GM Remy switched 8 and 9.  I asked GM Remy why (97/98) and he said it flowed better.

I've seen GM Toboada's videos on Balintawak and it sure didn'y look like the way we did it.  In fact there wasn't striking with control, full control or whatever.  It didn't really look or feel like MA either for that matter.  Oh well it could just be some dim memories.

Anybody ever hear of someone named Tabbi in Balintawak?  He just disapeared one day and I never found out why or what happened to him.  Just curious.

Mark


----------



## arnisador

I went to a FMA seminar once where they added a "13th strike" that was a reverse #12, straight up from the floor (with blade awareness). I liked it and occasionally tack it on for my own practice--it flows nicely with the drill.


----------



## arnisandyz

Anyone familiar with pikiti-tirsia's 12 angles?


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *Back in the mid eighties I had the chance to work out (only briefly) with a older filipino gentleman in Waco TX called Tabbi (?)
> 
> From what I understood he was teaching us Balintawak.  The strikes were the same and we practiced them in a straight line moving forward.  We didn't switch feet  as in replacement stepping, rather we just marched forward.  And then we learned to block the strikes.  When I got my first MA book (the Ohara one) I noticed there that GM Remy switched 8 and 9.  I asked GM Remy why (97/98) and he said it flowed better.
> 
> I've seen GM Toboada's videos on Balintawak and it sure didn'y look like the way we did it.  In fact there wasn't striking with control, full control or whatever.  It didn't really look or feel like MA either for that matter.  Oh well it could just be some dim memories.
> 
> Anybody ever hear of someone named Tabbi in Balintawak?  He just disapeared one day and I never found out why or what happened to him.  Just curious.
> 
> Mark *



VERY INTERESTING MARK! (hows it goin' by the way?  )

It sounds like this Tabbi gentleman was doing closer to Anciongs ABECEDARIOS. Basically, same 12 angles, but with #'s switched.

Toboada's Balintawak Cuentada does their ABECEDARIOS completely different from Anciongs original Balintawak, from what I have seen. It doesn't resemble MA or Balintawak; it seems to be GM Toboada's own thing (which is fine of course, no disrespect, as I am sure GM Toboada has his reasons behind it).

I will also say about MA 12 angles...it does flow better when done by themselves, and when trying to apply the 12 angles to the blade, in my opinion.

However, it doesn't flow better with Balintawak Seguidas. Once the next step, Seguidas, were added for me, I then saw the value of why Anciong had chosen his way to do his Abecedarios, and the differences were much more clear to me!

  :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn

Things are going pretty good for the most part.  Classes at my house are picking up, and although money is still tight my wife and I are toying with the idea of taking a much needed break from the kids and possibly going to Germany for Dieter's filipino gathering.  Plus a friend of mine and I have considered going into business together to teach and try and open a school later on down the road.  And Hock emailed me today about somebody wanting an instructor to teach his material at a nearby school.  So who knows things might be getting even better.

Anyway thanks for the response.  When I took classes from the guy it was a backyard deal and it was great.  However the martial arts instructor whom I was taking classes under I think messed up and Tabbi left without a word to us.  I wasn't familar at the time with the filipino way and I really was wanting to learn the FMA.  I left the instructor soon after Tabbi left if I remember right.

Mark


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *
> When I took classes from the guy it was a backyard deal and it was great.  *


*

Sometimes, thats the best way to learn!




			However the martial arts instructor whom I was taking classes under I think messed up and Tabbi left without a word to us.  I wasn't familar at the time with the filipino way and I really was wanting to learn the FMA.  I left the instructor soon after Tabbi left if I remember right.

Mark
		
Click to expand...

*
Wow...how would the instructor mess up, causing him to leave town.....? (if you woulnd't mind elaborating).

It sounds like everything is going pretty good for you. THat would be pretty exciting if you were able to go to Germany...that looks like it'll be quite an event!

:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Sometimes, thats the best way to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...how would the instructor mess up, causing him to leave town.....? (if you woulnd't mind elaborating).
> 
> It sounds like everything is going pretty good for you. THat would be pretty exciting if you were able to go to Germany...that looks like it'll be quite an event!
> 
> :asian: *



Sometimes that's the best way to learn!  It was a very good deal, and for $3.00 a lesson to boot.

Well taking a good hard look at the finances and what my wife and I hope to do this year we've decided that Germany is off (BUMMER) (I finally had a martial art event that my could go to and wanted to go to.)

Actually I don't think Tabbi left town, it's just he stopped teaching us in the instructor's backyard.  And we (the students) didn't know how to get in contact with him, he just stopped.  The instructor met him and set up the classes and I think he pissed the guy off so he stopped.

IMHO what I think happened was that he (the instructor) told me once that he felt we should be moving faster on learning techniques so the instructor was going to trick the guy by countering his counter (block) so that Tabbi would then do the next technique.  He did this at times and Tabbi would disarm him, and then the instructor would teach the block and the counter disarm at his normal class.

This went on for a couple of workouts till Tabbi didn't show anymore.

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons

Any new posts about striking or or the terms used?


----------



## Danny T

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Any new posts about striking or or the terms used?


 
I realize this is an old thread brought back to life and many you may already and gotten answers to some of the questions posed.

Some one asked about Pekiti's Abcedario and a bit earlier Numerado, and Alphabeto were also asked about within the different systems.

When we delve into the different training systems and what the different Forms or striking patterns present or teach I believe one needs to look at not only what was taught but when was it taught, to whom was it taught to understand why it was presented in the manner it was done. We often see within the system variations of material being presented at different times by the same instructor or different instructors and wonder why the variations. Some of the questions I ask: is it stick based, is it blade based, is it spear based, is it sibat, is it empty hand based, is it a previously trained person, or could it be for a very young person not ready for actual combat training, was it a general overview of the method, or ...? Over the years as I have learned more about myself when reviewing old material I will see much more than what I had seen previously.

The Abcedario in Pekiti was taught to the young men 9-12 years olds after learning footwork, Tuhon Gaje states he only did footwork from the ages 6-9. All of his training was in a family environment where he actually had no choice in the matter. His grandfather would place him on a table where he would do his footwork patterns while granddad tried to strike his feet with a switch. These days who of us would train with someone doing the same material over and over every day for three years? Once he started upon the Abcedario he spent a couple of years only on that. Imagine working only the angle 1 strikes everyday for a month before moving onto angle 2.

Today the Abcedario Pekiti style teaches the Basic angles of weapon movement, Basic body angles and stepping with ranging utilizing the basic footwork patterns, Basic target acquirization and striking. There are 12 sets of 12 resulting in 144 movements. The key to understanding here is that this is Pekiti-Tirsia BASIC. Within the 144 are how to hold and move the weapon, horizontal, vertical, diagonal, and thrusting strikes with a stick and a blade with a major emphasis on the blade. What parts of the weapon are used for striking and how to strike the target with the different parts of the weapon. All of these will segue into the different weapon categories. Solo, Doble, Espada ya daga, Daga, De Mano.

There are Broken strikes (from point of beginning the strike stopping the weapon at the point of contact and returning to the point of beginning).

Flow through strikes (From point of beginning striking through the target and continuing on to the opposite side of the body)

Circular strikes (like a flow through but weapon doesn't stop on the opposite side, it continues circling around the head and follows up with a repeat of the strike).

Live hand or third hand strikes

Once the angles and targets are known then the student is drilled on striking the 144 against the 144. I.e. #1vs1, 1vs2, 1vs3, and continuing until they have worked each of the 144 vs all of the 144 movements. This is done using angling, ranging, all while using the live hand for passing, checking, and or jamming. The weapon movement is used with Broken, Flow through and Circular strikes  The idea here is to be able to strike any angle or target from any angle or target moving from largo thru medio into corto and back to largo. Pekiti's Abcedario isn't just a numbering of patterns but a comprehensive aspect of the beginner's basic training utilizing all ranges and weapon categories and strike combinations.

Set 1. The Basic set

1.  Forehand Horizontal				Left Ear
2.  Backhand Horizontal				Rt Ear
3.  Forehand Horizontal				Left Ribs or elbow
4.  Backhand Horizontal 				Rt Ribs or elbow
5.  Forehand Thrust to over opposite shoulder	Prostate Gland
6.  Backhand Diagonal down or Vertical down	Rt Clavicle to either rt or left toe
7.  Forehand Horizontal				Left or Rt knee (whichever is foreward) 
8.  Backhand Thrust 					Solar plexus	
9.  Forehand Thrust 					Heart
10. Vertical Down (both hands on weapon		Crown of head to toe
       dropping into a squat)
11. Double grip thrust 				Bridge of the nose
12. Forehand Thrust and live hand strike		Thrust to bridge of nose w/live hand to 							groin

Set 2. Reverse set
Set 3. Double Force
Set 4. Reversed Double Force
Set 5. Reverse Grip
Set 6. Reverse Reverse Grip
Set 7. Punyo
Set 8. Reverse Punyo
Set 9. Hooking 
Set 10. Reverse Hooking
Set 11. Bayonet (derived from spear and utilized for todays use of rifles)
Set 12. Reverse Bayonet

Each set has its own nuance and all sets integrate with each other

Numerado is using the numbers as strike patterns. I.e. writing numbers across your opponent with your weapon. Alphabeto is the same using the alphabet.

Hope this is helpful

Danny


----------

